# Late ovulation & successful pregnancy?



## msmiranda

I think I can make this pretty short. As best I can determine, I ovulated on or around day 30 of this last cycle. Got two lines yesterday after I tested because I've been super tired and had other symptoms consistent with pregnancy. I've always been under the impression that any egg released after day 20-22 or so is no good. So I don't want to get attached to the idea of this being real yet.

Anyone have anecdotal evidence that a very, very late ovulation can result in a baby?


----------



## nova22

You bet. A friend of mine has been pregnant (to full term - healthy baby) after conceiving on CD 28 or 30.


----------



## 98741

Well, my 2 year old was concieved on CD 25 or 30 I think. I am 29 weeks pregnant with a baby concieved on CD 50 something! Late ovulation can defiantely lead to a healthy baby.


----------



## Summersquash

Yes! DD was conceived in a month where I ovulated on CD47! She's a beautiful almost 2 year old!









Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## spatulagirl

Yup! I have a 6-year-old conceived on CD 29 and a 2-year-old conceived on CD 36 (I did not get a BFP until CD58 too).


----------



## babymango

DS was conceived on CD 30 and this pregnancy, now 28 weeks along, was conceived around the same time. So yeah, it can DEFINATELY happen!


----------



## WifeofAnt

I think if its a REALLY long time there can be issues with the uterine lining but I've heard of babies sucessfully conceived (and later birthed) on as far late as in the 80s so I guess its still possible!
This last cycle I ovulated on CD21 and besides a low implantation (which isn't a problem anymore and might not even be related) everything is going perfectly!


----------



## Twinklefae

Wow, I've never heard that. My cycles are always 35+ days, so both of my (completely uneventful) pregnancies have been conceived after day 21.

I would imagine the bigger problem would be if the time between egg release and your EMP was too short - a short lutuel phase can be a problem that requires medical assitance to overcome. And since most women have in and around 28 days, conception occuring after day 22 would not have enough time to implant before your period started.


----------



## Smokering

I don't see why it would matter - the egg still ripens fine, just late. I conceived on CD26 this time, and my midwife didn't give me any warnings based on it: nor does Toni Weschler mention it in TCOYF, and she's pretty thorough. Honestly, I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## MaerynPearl

Lets put it this way...

some women get pregnant on their first cycle EVER (okay thats very rare since usually they are extremely young... but it does happen)

or their first cycle postpartum, which can be a couple years after they had their baby!

If being in the cycle day of hundreds or even thousands... and having a successful pregnancy... I am sure just merely being CD30 is nothing.


----------



## lifeguard

With ds I o'd on cd32.

That said, my dr. explained to me that generally o'ing that late in the cycle can indicate low progesterone levels which can make make it hard to hold on to the pregnancy.


----------



## annie2186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
With ds I o'd on cd32.

That said, my dr. explained to me that generally o'ing that late in the cycle can indicate low progesterone levels which can make make it hard to hold on to the pregnancy.


Two of my pregnancies I O'd very very late (I usually do O late in my cycle) and have long/irregular cycles.

I'm assuming I probably DO have some sort of hormonal issue that makes my cycles bonkers - but I have had two healthy, no-drama pregnancies as well as no miscarriages.........and so far this pregnancy is going well









*on a random note - I actually got pregnant on day 15 of my cycle with this pregnancy! Just can't trust those hormones man.....*


----------



## annie2186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Lets put it this way...

some women get pregnant on their first cycle EVER (okay thats very rare since usually they are extremely young... but it does happen)

or their first cycle postpartum, which can be a couple years after they had their baby!

If being in the cycle day of hundreds or even thousands... and having a successful pregnancy... I am sure just merely being CD30 is nothing.









- good point!


----------



## MaerynPearl

I do have to agree though, that whatever is causing the late ovulation (likely hormonal problems) could possibly cause problems with the pregnancy... it would not be the late ovulation itself doing so. It would also not be guaranteed to cause problems, just make it more likely if the cause is something like a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## msmiranda

Thanks, all. I have PCOS, that's why I ovulated late. Even using Clomid I've never ovulated before day 17 (both my sons were conceived on day 17). I think what I heard is that the egg gets "overcooked" or something, which sounds silly now that I write it down, but I swear it was on a fertility clinic's website, lol. I'm hoping to get an early ultrasound in a week or two to see whether this is for real ... until then I will just try not to get too attached. (Which is futile, I'm already attached.)


----------



## Eresh

Overcooked?









Easy to say, but try not to worry too much. I know, you're a mommy, so you worry.







As everyone else has said, long cycles can indicate hormonal problems which can lead to difficulties getting pregnant, but if you have a successful implantation I don't think it would make you any more likely to have a miscarriage.

You might have to fight your OB to date the pregnancy from your late ovulation instead of your LMP, though.


----------



## lyterae

I am pregnant with #2 and I ovulated on CD39 that cycle. My normal "ovulation" is between CD18 and CD23.


----------



## msmiranda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eresh* 
Overcooked?









Easy to say, but try not to worry too much. I know, you're a mommy, so you worry.







As everyone else has said, long cycles can indicate hormonal problems which can lead to difficulties getting pregnant, but if you have a successful implantation I don't think it would make you any more likely to have a miscarriage.

You might have to fight your OB to date the pregnancy from your late ovulation instead of your LMP, though.

LOL, there's no way I'm telling them my real LMP date. I'm going to insist on an early ultrasound for dating purposes ... and if all goes well I won't be using the OB anyway (planning another homebirth).


----------



## Virginia884

Currently 17 weeks pregnant with a CD27 ovulation. It can and does happen and everything turns out just fine! I have had no problems at all with this pregnancy, and have hope for future ones as well (my cycles are LOOONG- 45-100 days).


----------



## GracesMama

With my second child, I got pregnant when I ovulated around day 23, and with this baby (I'm 34 weeks now), I got pregnant when I ovulated around day 20. Both times, it was my second cycle after getting my period back. Some women just have longer cycles.


----------



## ComaWhite

...


----------



## StarMama

I'm one day shy of 34 weeks with a babe when I ovulated on day 29 here


----------



## Ambyrkatt

DS is from a cycle where I ovultated on cd 29. DD is from an onulation on cd 22 or 23. Sounds like it's fairly common.


----------

